# From a plane tree



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Shot this wood pigeon this evening, at around 20 yards










Ready to be cooked, it will be eaten tomorrow


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, and a nice clean pluck!!! Bet it will be yummy!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congratulations! Since you are a Frenchman, I'll bet that bird will have a *delicious *end. :wub:


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

It was an instant kill (glad for it), the marble hit the neck, just behind the head, and made a hole. The bird felt like a rock, from a height of maybe 10 yards, quite impressive.

My girl friend will cook it this evening, maybe pics to follow


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting mate!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Et voilà!










Stuffed with a mix of egg, bread, bacon, garlic and parsley, salt and pepper, and with some fried potatoes.

It was excellent


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow!!! That looks really yummy!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

dang you are lucky to have such a girlfriend, looks like an excellent cook!


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes she is :wub:


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Where in France is this? I moved to Paris about a year ago and I have a very hard time finding a lace to even practice shooting. I usually have to get on a train and head out of town! Also, what are the laws and regulations about hunting, or where can I find them?


----------

